

Why as a StartUp Founder I deleted my Facebook account... - TheRealmccoy
http://realmccoy2k.tumblr.com/post/13671017369/why-as-a-startup-founder-i-deleted-my-facebook

======
jorgecastillo
This is one of the reasons I don't have a Facebook account. What is the point
of having lots of friends(on Facebook, real live, etc), that share non of your
interest. And that all they have talk about, is stuff that is meaningless to
you. You can write or read about about your interest, all you like in the
internet, instead of wasting time in stuff that bores you. What is the point
of this type of superficial friendships. I haven't lived long(21 year old),
and I can count the friends I've had with one hand. I am just not interested
in this sort friendships. If I am going to have a friend, I want some one I
can truly call a friend, not some that is just a long time acquaintance.

~~~
TheRealmccoy
:)

